# Kiki's little friend



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

However, a friend has just got a yorkshire terrier pup (14 weeks standard, not tea cup) and Kiki went for a play date this morning - they had such fun together and I was so proud of Kiki. She was friendly and gentle and tolerant and only stole a couple of his toys 
She is now recovering with a nice deep sleep.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Kiki is so beautiful. That first picture is too cute. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute little Kiki looks pooped


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Kiki has got a freind for life there, they look so cute together. Kikis coat looks lovely, has she been clipped since the short one?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

arlo said:


> Kiki has got a freind for life there, they look so cute together. Kikis coat looks lovely, has she been clipped since the short one?


No, she hasn't been clipped since and it is nearly 8 weeks since she was shorn. She is booked in next week, but just for a hygiene trim and tidy up around the face. While her coat has been short I've worked hard at brushing her through really regularly and she is much happier with the whole detangling and removing of seeds process. However if her coat gets to the stage it did before and it was distressing her to keep it tangle free then I'll get her clipped back again.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

You can tell how well groomed she is, I love her fluffy head. Arlos coat is so much better now I have started using a comb as well as a brush. We are risking another grooming session for our two next week, face and hygiene area as well, after last time, I am so going to be firmer about what I want.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very cute ...Kiki looks so grown up 

I was never a huge fan of Yorkies before but have recently warmed to them ...they have thee most delicate gorgeous little faces and big personalities 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely play date .. yes Kiki's coat does look lovely, love the black coats anyway  Wonderful photo of her jumping and sleeping, shhh don't wake Kiki xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I was never a huge fan of Yorkies before but have recently warmed to them ...they have thee most delicate gorgeous little faces and big personalities
> 
> xxx


He is not the dog for me - he is very, very cute - a huge personality and a really active dynamo.... but I'm not tempted to have a yorkie myself.

He had ear mites when she collected him so he had to have those greasy ear drops, she trimmed the hair on his head - he does look a little prematurely grey


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely photos.. Love the second one! Kiki action photos are the best! She's gorgeous as usual!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can see your pictures Marzi, they're lovely , Kiki looks to be having a whale of a time with Little Ted xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous pics, I agree with the others, her coat looks fab, its the perfect length, not too long but long enough to look like a real cuddly cockapoo.  Super pic of her sleeping...butter wouldn't melt eh!?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Gorgeous pics, I agree with the others, her coat looks fab, its the perfect length, not too long but long enough to look like a real cuddly cockapoo.  Super pic of her sleeping...butter wouldn't melt eh!?


Thank you for all the kind comments about Kiki's coat. I like it this length too. Next week she is having a spa day - face and bottom trim will ensure both ends stay tidy. Her groomer is firmly instructed to leave her tail alone 

Just for the record Kiki is a cavapoodliepoo.

I love the sleepy pic too - she looks like a Dufflepudd (obscure C S Lewis reference )


----------

